# Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde



## Alicia Translator

Hola! ¿Alguien puede explicarme esta expresión? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

las construcciones verbales con _zugrunde _tienen varios significados, según el verbo (gehen, legen, liegen, richten). Sería bueno poner un poco de contexto a tu frase, el significado de zugrunde gehen es destruir (vernichtet werden), decaer y morir.


----------



## Alicia Translator

He encontrado esto: http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~Nobel%20%2F%20Vornehm%20geht%20die%20Welt%20zu%20Grunde%20%2F%20zugrunde&bool=relevanz&suchspalte%5B%5D=rart_ou


----------



## Geviert

Alicia Translator said:


> He encontrado esto: http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~Nobel%20%2F%20Vornehm%20geht%20die%20Welt%20zu%20Grunde%20%2F%20zugrunde&bool=relevanz&suchspalte%5B%5D=rart_ou



Aja! se trata entonces de una frase idiomática, no la conocía. Se dice, como indica el link, cuando se desea hacer un comentario irónico o sarcástico sobre el lujo excesivo de algo o alguien.


----------



## Alicia Translator

No tengo ni idea de cómo traducirla... ¿ideas?


----------



## Geviert

Las frases idiomáticas, refranes, dichos populares y demás, no pueden traducirse literalmente (pierden sentido). Tendría que buscarse un dicho o refrán popular similar en español. La frase alemana dice literalmente Nobel / vorhnem geht die Welt zugrunde "con nobleza, con elegancia, con distinción, ilustremente", el mundo se destruye, es el fin del mundo, o algo así. Ahora hay que pensar en un refrán que connote algo similiar (¿tal vez con "pijo"? tú conocerás algún iberismo interesante).


----------



## Alicia Translator

Está claro que no se puede traducir literalmente. De ahí mi pregunta. No se me ocurre ninguna frase hecha con significado parecido... Sigo pensando...


----------

